# delta 5 hp gas bandsaw mill manual



## Tom60 (Feb 11, 2013)

*delta 5 hp gas bandsaw mill blade source*

I am looking for a blade source or a link to one for a Delta 5 hp gas bandsaw mill made about 1986. The blade is 120.5 inches long, .032 inches thick, 3/4 inch pitch and the originals were made in Switzerland with alternating stellite teeth. One would help. Can anyone help? (Thanks for the manual info) Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 11, 2013)

No guarantees, but try searching for "Delta International Machinery". They manufactured sawmill equipment. That's about all I can tell you. Good luck.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 11, 2013)

Call any of the band suppliers and have some made. They will weld up what you want...

SR


----------



## Tom60 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Call any of the band suppliers and have some made. They will weld up what you want...
> 
> SR



I was given the name of Wood Miser. What are the ones that hold up the best? Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think you will get woodmizer to make those bands, try Lennox...

SR


----------



## Tom60 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I don't think you will get woodmizer to make those bands, try Lennox...
> 
> SR



Thank you sir.


----------



## johncinco (Feb 12, 2013)

Cooks. http://www.cookssaw.com/bandsaw-blades.html
They do a great job, are reasonable, and have a resharp service that is fast and does not chew down your blades.


----------



## Dremel (Feb 18, 2013)

I just ordered blades from Timberwolf for that machine. Tell them what you have and they'll recommend a blade for you.

*Am I to understand you found a manual for the Lumber Co machine? I'd be REALLY interested in getting a copy if thats the case.*

Thanks and good luck to you on getting blades.


----------



## Tom60 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dremel said:


> I just ordered blades from Timberwolf for that machine. Tell them what you have and they'll recommend a blade for you.
> 
> *Am I to understand you found a manual for the Lumber Co machine? I'd be REALLY interested in getting a copy if thats the case.*
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you on getting blades.



The people at Delta at first couldn't find any info on it.. but then they did. I got it from The GREAT guys at Delta technical service. Thanks Delta. No other parts were available there.


----------



## scor440 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Delta Lumber Company*

I have a manual and a video.Got it from sawmill exchange many moons ago,though i never owned one i was giong to nbuild one but never did.


----------



## Tom60 (Mar 5, 2013)

*video of Delta Bandmill*

I would love to see the video.. how can it be arranged?


----------



## theKiwi (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom60 said:


> The people at Delta at first couldn't find any info on it.. but then they did. I got it from The GREAT guys at Delta technical service. Thanks Delta. No other parts were available there.



I have one of these saws from my deceased father in law, and would love to get a copy of the manual if that can be arranged - eMailing a PDF file to me would be great if that's possible please?

Thanks!!

Roger


----------



## Tom60 (Jul 29, 2013)

*to the kiwi*

I got mine from Delta. If you send me your email I will see if I can get you a link or a copy. [email protected]


----------



## theKiwi (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom60 said:


> I got mine from Delta. If you send me your email I will see if I can get you a link or a copy. [email protected]



Thanks so much. I can be reached at [email protected]

Thanks!!

Roger


----------



## maibusch (Aug 1, 2013)

*Delta Portable Sawmill (The Lumber Company)*



Tom60 said:


> I got mine from Delta. If you send me your email I will see if I can get you a link or a copy. [email protected]



I am also looking for ANY information on the Delta Portable Sawmill (The Lumber Company). If you have any information you can send to me it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Bob 
[email protected]


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 2, 2013)

You can try Kilgore Saw in North Little Rock.

They told me they can make absolutely any band size you would ever want!







Scott (they just sharpen mine) B


----------



## Cgun47 (Nov 30, 2015)

Can someone tell me where to find a manual for the Delta Lumber Company portable sawmill?

Thanks,
Cgun47


----------



## Cgun47 (Nov 30, 2015)

maibusch said:


> *Delta Portable Sawmill (The Lumber Company)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you tell me where to get a manual for this saw?

Thanks,
Cgun4
[email protected]


----------



## kimosawboy (Nov 30, 2015)

Cgun4
Go to here
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6604
On the left hand corner of the manual pic their is a ''view pdf''....click that


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2015)

I Realize I'm commenting to some older posts, but I just wanted to correct some info that someone posted.

Woodmizer will certainly make custom blades.


----------



## Cgun47 (Nov 30, 2015)

kimosawboy said:


> Cgun4
> Go to here
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6604
> On the left hand corner of the manual pic their is a ''view pdf''....click that



Thanks


----------

